# Having Gray/Sliver Hair?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The wife and I were talking about her hair coming back after her 2nd bout with chemo, originally she was a natural curly Blond. With age some sliver/gray hair was sneaking in but not to noticeable.

After the 1st bout of chemo she had some hair loss which grew back black; sorta a salt/pepper look. Now after a 2nd bout of chemo which she lost most all her hair it is slowly coming back and it appears to be all gray. Which she isn't concerned bout color in as much it is coming back..... 
With me, I've had some gray hair since I was 18, long, long ago... now it's a whole lot more gray than brown.
With both of us either ever colored our hair what was - was.

So, do you hide your Gray, not pay attention to it, or are you proud of it?


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope, earned every one of them. Actually I had grey hairs when I was kid but I still earned them!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

You still have hair?....LOL



Wear what you got, and wear it proud.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

At first I pulled them out, not because I minded getting gray but because they were wiry and would stick straight up. If I did that now I wouldn't have too much hair left. I'm blond so they're not as noticeable when my hair is down but when pulled back into a pony tail the whole underneath is mostly gray. I'll not start coloring it as long is it's an ok gray but a lot of times blond just seems to fade until your hair is about the color of urine in which case I will. Since I don't pay that much attention to my hair I asked a sister to alert me if it started looking like someone peed on my head. LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine's turning Platinum Blonde 
I'm too young for it to be gray


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've dyed my hair plenty of times through the years because my hair is naturally mousy blond, but I have always liked the grays. Now that I have more grays than mousy I won't be dying it anymore.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I dyed my light brown hair for many years. Was actually surprised at how gray I had gotten after I had brain surgery and got my hair all cut off. I have adjusted to it and like it just fine. My DB would like me to color it because he feels it makes me look old. I tell him I am old LOL @ 65


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I color mine and will continue to do so for as long as it looks good or until sufficient gray/silver is in that I can stop. I don't like the look of brown hair that is just 1/4 gray. It looks odd to me. mostly or all gray/silver is good. I don't like the mousy gray look. My mother colored her hair until she was well into her 70's. When she finally let it go natural, she had beautiful silver/white hair. In her 60's, it was kind of mousy gray-red, not very attractive at all.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I tried letting mine go grey but went back to coloring after I saw how it was coming in,a drab grey which made me look tired. Some of my siblings inherited the pure white hair gene ,and I think it looks great on them. All I've done now is lighten the brown shade a bit. I've been coloring my hair since I was 32, and now that I'm 56 I have noticed that if I don't color mine in time some of the hair is starting to come in white around the temples,but the rest is definitely still the drab grey.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

My wife has thick and lustrous dark brown hair, and in the last few years she has developed a prominent white streak on either side - very sexy!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I colored my hair for most of my life but there comes a time when you have to admit to reality. I am now silver haired, as is appropriate for my 70 years. Much easier than keeping up to coloring roots.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

My mom used to dye her hair. She had black hair but as she went grey she would put bright red dye into it so they grey hairs turned firey red. They'd mix with the black like highlights and it was very beautiful.

When she got chemo and her hair was kind of off and on on the existing front for a while, she let it be grey. She started to think about dying it once but decided to keep it natural. She looked absolutely lovely that way too, but it was a different sort of lovely. I think cancer made her really feel her age and it reflected in how she maintained herself. Not as in old and tired, more like mature and experienced. She looked gorgeous, but she did not look young.

I think it's a very individual choice. I think it's kind of up to whatever makes you feel most like who you are and want to be.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My hair is Grey. It use to be very long my wife always said she wish she had my Hair.

big rockpile


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Had an Aunt that at every visit she had a different colored head. Family always made bets on what color it would be.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When my hair started greying in my late 30s I let it salt a bit and figured I earned them. Then it started falling out and I decided to go shaved cue ball because I had no intention of paying $100 a month to try to grow butt fuzz on my head and risk hairy palms from rubbing that expensive butt fuzz cream in.

Almost 20 years later most of my friends say I make bald look good.

When I first shaved my head one of my closest friends rubbed my chrome dome and said my head was as soft as his wife's butt.

We all laughed when he turned beet red as I and others in our group rubbed my head and "agreed" with him


----------

